# Vitex withdrawal?



## Jennifer01

Just wondering if anyone has had issues with coming off of vitex. I have been taking the max dose on my bottle for about 4 months, last week went down to half then stopped this week. I have been having major anxiety since. I am no stranger to anxiety but this is unreal! Anyone else had/heard of something similar? I can't find anything online and it's the only thing that changed in my life....

*what I was taking was a fertility blend, not straight vitex


----------



## faithmum

Hi Jennifer - sorry you are going through this. I haven't had experience with vitex but I would imagine it was influendcing your hormones and no longer taking it would make you feel different. 

Good luck to you J. Sorry I couldn't be more help.


----------



## peacebaby

Hey Jen hun 

Sorry you're going through this :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I came off vitex cold turkey after being it on for over a year and had no side effects. I'm wondering though if your blend contained other ingredients that were "uplifters" like the full range of B-vitamins? 

Hope you get through this soon, stay strong :hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Hey Jen- I was wondering the same thing, if they contained extra ingredients :thumbup:


----------



## Jennifer01

Thanks for your replies ladies, it means alot to me:hugs:
The blend has rosemary, zinc, broccoli sprout,dim, turmeric and green tea. After I started taking it I found I had elevated moods which was great-but it is expensive and didn't help my periods do I stopped. When I mentioned it to the doctor he said there is no real way of knowing bc the natural supplements aren't regulated the way drugs are, but because it is meant to balance hormones maybe my coming off of it threw things off a bit, causing anxiety. I hope thats the case and things get back on track soon. Thanks again for caring, I hope no one else has to go through this :hugs:


----------



## crystal443

:hugs::hugs: Just hope your back to yourself quickly :)


----------



## peacebaby

Jen the natural supps in that blend are all pretty harmless(tumeric and green tea are antioxidants and anti-inflammatory so generally healthy) so i do hope you get through this soon. Lots of big :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## alison29

Is there anything else you have done differently Jen? More stimulants? Coffee makes me irritable and anxious big time (took me forever to figure that out). I haven't heard of vitex doing that but every one is different.


----------

